# When to put weaned mice with adults?



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

I've got a litter that'll be ready to be weaned in three days. How long does everyone else wait till they put weanlings with adults? They're around 22-25 grams at the moment.


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

They are large enough to introduce to adults. Just watch them for the first hour to evaluate their behavior. Remove any bullies.

This is in assumption that you already separated all the male babies.


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

Yeah the boy is separated. Thanks.


----------

